

More women pick computer science if media nix outdated ‘nerd’ stereotype - kevinwmerritt
http://www.washington.edu/news/2013/06/25/more-women-pick-computer-science-if-media-nix-outdated-nerd-stereotype/

======
jamesbritt
_In a second study, researchers asked male and female participants to read
fabricated newspaper articles. One article claimed that computer science
majors no longer fit those stereotypes, while the other article claimed they
actually do reflect those stereotypes. The articles were identical except when
claiming the field did – or did not – reflect the stereotypes. Students then
rated their interest in computer science._

 _Men were unaffected by how computer science majors were represented, but
women who read the article with non-stereotypical images were significantly
more interested in majoring in computer science than women who read the
article with gendered stereotypes._

I'm now curious why the men seemed indifferent to the stereotypes.

